# victoza



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone have experience using Victoza?

been offered 5boxes and was thinking of getting them for my next cut, just wanted to know what guys think of it as there aint much on the net

thanks


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

HenchPanda91 said:


> Anyone have experience using Victoza?
> 
> been offered 5boxes and was thinking of getting them for my next cut, just wanted to know what guys think of it as there aint much on the net
> 
> thanks


slow your gastric motility down, make you feeling full easier and longer. risk of feeling nausea, pancreatitis is a risk but small. it is very heat sensitive. needs to be in the fridge at all times...if during transfer it is left outside for too long, the medicine might not work effectively. very expensive, though it liraglutide has just gained FDA approval for weight loss. the new prefilled pen (higher dosage) will be out later I guess...looking at your avi...you don;'t need that


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

I wanna get more shredded and i also want to use it pre-comp next year. expensive? do you know prices for 2x 3ml pens if we re allowed to discuss that on here. my friends mom has some but dosent know how much to sell it to me


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

just got 7 6mg pens, it says 0.6mg per day to inject at the same time but does anyone know

how long you can use it for?

if u have to have carbs 15min after then a hour later like fast acting slin when bulking?

when can you up the dose and when do you know to up it?


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

HenchPanda91 said:


> just got 7 6mg pens, it says 0.6mg per day to inject at the same time but does anyone know
> 
> how long you can use it for?
> 
> ...





HenchPanda91 said:


> I wanna get more shredded and i also want to use it pre-comp next year. expensive? do you know prices for 2x 3ml pens if we re allowed to discuss that on here. my friends mom has some but dosent know how much to sell it to me


about £80 for 2 pens...that's cost price..private prescription to get it will be around £120. but NHS diabetic patient doesn't pay anything for prescription. and she should not sell you medication that she needs to use....

if pen been left at room temperature, then it is useless...

once a day. it is not like insulin, risk of hypo is low...but I will have it meal to be honest..

to be fair, it won't help you much to get shredded..it will help you to feel fuller after meal...that's it...you are pretty lean already, I do think you will be disappointed with the result of victoza


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

payed £70 for 7 pens they were in her fridge then brang to me n put in my fridge, the doctor told her she don't need them any more, you think it would be good to use them while using equipose when cutting


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

HenchPanda91 said:


> payed £70 for 7 pens they were in her fridge then brang to me n put in my fridge, the doctor told her she don't need them any more, you think it would be good to use them while using equipose when cutting


if you need something extra to curb your appetite, then they will be useful. Liraglutide won't dissolve fat, but will certainly slow down your gastric motility and make you feel full for longer.


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

any risks from taking it, should i try dnp 1st? before using this stuff


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

HenchPanda91 said:


> any risks from taking it, should i try dnp 1st? before using this stuff


You made dnp sound safe there!!! Well done


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

victoza is far safer than DNP.

with your AVI, don't think you need either to be fair

if you determined to use either, I would choose victoza first, again that is only if you think you need to downsize your appetite...


----------

